# Arc Flatline Enclosure Question



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey guys, before I ask more questions and go further with my design layout, what is the max cu ft you would put an Arc flatline 12 into. Arc site suggests .9 per sub sealed, but for SPL. Not sure what anyone else has ran on these things. They will have plenty of power. Any suggestions are welcome, 

Thanks, 

J


----------



## Florida Rep (Aug 12, 2011)

Call Arc  great company and will make sure your taken care of..

I recommend. .9-1.1cuft sealed

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Okay. Not a problem. Thanks!


----------

